#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Placement Details & Records >  >  NIT Tiruchirappalli(Tirchy) 2012 Placement Report/Stats

## vipul_chaudhary

*NIT Tiruchirappalli(Tirchy) 2012 Placement Statistics
*
NIT-T  has maintained symbiotic, vibrant and purposeful relationship with Industries across the country over the years and as a result, has built up an impressive placement record both in terms of percentage of registered students placed, as well as the number of companies visiting the campus.

*At a Glance:* Over 160 companies participate in the placement process every year. The average compensation during the current year is over Rs. 4.75 lakhs with the highest being $125,000 per annum (one of the three selected from all over India is from NITT; the other two being from IITs). The institute enjoys best placements when it comes to PG programmes.
Average Package: Rs. 4.75 lakhs per annumHighest Package: Rs. 70 lakhs($125,000) per annumBranch
2008-09
2009-10
2010-11
2011-12

Civil
95.6
98.0
98.0
85.5

C.S.E
92.8
92.6
100
100

E.E.E
93.2
100.0
100
96.2

E.C.E
91.9
92.5
95.8
98.8

Mechanical
95.5
94.6
97.1
98.8

M.M.E
91.7
93.3
94.3
79.4

Production
91.4
94.7
94.3
97.2

I.C.E
91.2
95.0
94.8
94.4

Chemical
86.8
83.3
91.2
88.6

Overall-UG
92.5
94.2
96.7
94.6




*Placement Percentage of Registered Students  Post Graduate
*

Branch
2003-04
2004-05
2005-06
2006-07
2007-08
2008-09
2009-10

M.B.A
60.4
96.4
100.0
100.0
96.6
87.0
86.8

M.C.A.
93.4
98.1
98.2
98.1
94.4
88.1
92.7

M.Tech. T.E.M.
37.5
23.1
100.0
83.3
100.0
36.4
60.0

M.Tech. S.E.
83.3
58.3
100.0
100.0
100.0
100.0
75.0

M.Tech. Env.


-

83.3
50.0
100.0

M.Tech. C.S.E.
100.0
100.0
90.9
100.0
93.8
66.7
85.7

M.Tech. P.S.
76.9
100.0
100.0
100.0
100.0
78.6
64.7

M.Tech. P.E.




78.6
91.7
64.3

M.Tech. C.S.
88.9
100.0
91.7
100.0
100.0
61.5
61.9

M.Tech. V.L.S.I.
100.0
84.6
92.9
88.9
93.3
75.0
55.6

M.Tech. T.P.E.
92.3
88.9
100.0
100.0
100.0
100.0
61.1

M.Tech. I.S.E.
61.5
69.2
46.2
88.9
100.0
90.0
100.0

M.Tech. W.E.
90.9
45.5
81.8
100.0
100.0
75.0
95.2

M.Tech. M.S.
58.3
100.0
75.0
100.0
77.8
76.5
26.7

M.Tech. M.T.
54.5
81.8
100.0
100.0
71.4
84.6
60.0

M.Tech. I.E.
30.8
75.0
100.0
100.0
87.5
76.9
68.8

M.Tech. P.C.I.
54.5
75.0
91.7
91.7
100.0
41.2
23.1

M.Tech. E.E.
53.8
62.5
100.0
92.3
76.9
44.4
63.6

M.Tech. P.D.
45.5
72.7
76.9
91.7
93.8
57.1
55.6

M.Tech. N.D.T.
83.3
58.3
62.5
57.1
94.4
100.0
57.9

Overall  PG
68.0
82.7
92.1
96.2
93.4
77.6
72.9








  Similar Threads: BITS Mesra 2012 Placement Report / Stats NIT Surat 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Hamirpur 2012 Placement Report/Stats NIT Agartala 2012 Placement Report/Stats MNIT Jaipur 2012 Placement Report / Stats

----------

